

Ask HN: Feedback on startup website - bryce910

I am curious if I could get some feedback on the website http://www.confusinghomework.com<p>Thanks!
======
OafTobark
It's extremely well designed (in my opinion). The app design is not as nice. I
had to scan for a sec to figure out exactly the pitch but even then details
are scarce so I would try to emphasize the quick overview easier like "Free
Tutoring" or something and expand from there.

I thought the subjects below were clickable to expand into each but weren't.
Would be nice to know what is covered since its there. Also who is the target,
high school, college, or both?

Some questions off the top of my head is why is it free, what's the catch. FAQ
for this would be nice. The current FAW doesn't address this. If I had to
guess, some book sale/rental referral or maybe a freemium service, but that's
blindly guessing.

Overall, pretty nice. The hard part is whether or not students will engage.

~~~
bryce910
Thank you for the feedback! I will looking into explaining more in-depth and
see what I can add. With the tutoring it is free because we pay for it with
adds. We don't currently have ads up right now but later in the future they
will appear. However for the students they will never need to pay to use any
of our services!

------
lastcall4
It's very orange. But overall it's very nicely designed and looks very
professional. Maybe make the links in the footer a little darker? But I'm
pretty sure that's not the best use of your time. :)

